# ZSK T8 Bios settings



## italem (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello guys,

I often check this forum, especially the "show your stuff" part, but this is my first post.
I own a Zsk Sprint 5 with a T8 control unit. After a mishandling I loaded the default Bios settings and now the T8 computer won't find the machine. In fact the correct BIOS settings in the computer are now corrupted. I would like to know if anyone who has a T8 control unit could supply me the correct BIOS settings. 

Thanks for any help.

Tangi from France.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Contact customer support on zsk's website. www.zsk.de they have been helpful with me. If you cant get it from let me know as I know someone with 2 machines and might be able to get it for.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Tangi

There is a difference in the software in the T-81 and the latest t-8. If you have a floppy drive you have a T-81 If you have three USB then you have the later version. It will be important to tell ZSK that information so they can get you the correct software.

This may have also been on the USB that came with your machine ?


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Tangi 
Once you get your bios strait. Get yourself a Netgear WNCE2001 wireless device. They are cheap and pretty much plug and play to make your ZSK machine work wireless ! Since you have a T8 the power will come from the USB and your connection will be thru the Cat 5 connection. I have all my ZSK machines running this way now and its GREAT ! I go and save the file and I can then run it on ANY machine in my shop. I do not have to send the file to the machine since I pointed them all to the same folder on my router.


----------



## italem (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. Maybe I didn't contact the right departement but I couldn't get the info from them.
If you could help that would be very usefull as the machine is not turning and jobs are waiting, piling up to the roof.
I guess it is because the part about Serial Port and IRQ is wrong that the machine won't initialize.
My machine has a floppy (I didn't know about that new version).


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

I may be able to help but I need more information about what you changed. Can you email me off the list at [email protected] I will see what I can get for you and if there is a file I can email you I will or a setting that I can check in my own machine to verify for you I will do that as well. I have both versions of the T8 in my own shop.


----------



## italem (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, this is the main question : why was I in the Bios ?
This is the first time I see a wrong setting in the Bios screws the whole machine and defaults won't work.

I read about ActiveSync and RemoteDisplay to be able in WinCE to display the T8 screen on a distant computer on the network. I wanted to check the embroidery state in another room than where the machine is.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

ZSK using a windows based control panel it was only a matter of time before something like this happened. 

Somone will have it hooked up to check their email before its over. 

All kidding aside I understand what you were trying to do, but I have never seen it done.


----------



## italem (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh great, I received the screenshots from Germany and now the machine is running.
I like your joke about email. It could become a good commercial argument : "check your mail directly on the machine".


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad you got up and running ! 

Now go get you that wireless device it works GREAT on the T8 Control panels ! 

We set up all our machines in the shop that way now and its GREAT. 

Make sure you get the exact netgear device as others may not work. 

Oh and promise me you will not try to get your email on your machine ! Really !!


----------



## italem (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, I'm also glad to be back in business. For more than 48 hours I've been sitting facing a still machine. And I've been thinking. An important client (not a boss but in many ways similar to) is expecting his embroidered garments. My whole family depends on this activity - that's why I've chosen a reliable brand in the first place. Somewhere in that Bios, there's a wrong setting. OIOIOIOIOIOIO Oh my God, I have faith but I need some help - like in the song. Then I receive those pictures of a blue screen with esoteric text that saved my a... I was dancing on the table. So yes, I'll think twice before pushing the limits. But I'll still do. That's what got me here in the first place and I really appreciate having my own business. Thank you.


----------

